# Billpay nightmare...has this happened to anyone else?



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I got home and found an Email from DirecTv stating my account was past due. This is strange, since its on auto-billpay, and I just got my statement for February about 5 days ago, with a due date of Feb 13th.

I called, and they are claiming I owe them for TWO months, claiming that the autobillpay payment made in January on the 13th, had been reversed for insufficient funds on 2/1. First, there are plenty of funds, and second, my bank shows the payment made Jan 13th as paid, and shows no credit of any kind on Feb 1st, the date DirecTv claims the charge reversal occured.

I find this interesting, as its also the date their new rates went into effect. He offered to sign me up for auto bill pay, but I declined being signed up again, as apparently they are having some problems. He wouldnt budge claiming last months bill was reversed, so now I need to take time off from work, go to the bank, and get some kind of proof the bill was paid and not reversed, then find someone at DirecTv to mail it to, just to prove I dont owe them $103 past due. 

This is crazy. I went ahead and used my online banking to send them off a payment for Februarys bill, which isnt even DUE until the 13th, just to keep ahead of the game, but the CSR claimed they were going to disconnect my service on the 22nd if they didnt receive the full $202 they claim I owe. Since they obviously lost my credit card information, if they DO disconnect my service, Im just going to have to call Dish. I will NOT pay Januarys bill twice because of a mistake on their part.

Anyway, just wondered if anyone else had this problem recently?


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

Go to bank and get a detailed transaction detail listing. I assume you're using a debit card for transactions from your checking account. You know it wouldn't be the first time a morgage payment debit outraced a pay check credit, maybe draining your balance for a few hours.

That's why I would recomend using a credit card instead of debit card.

Good luck. You're fighting minions that beleive what's on the computer screen in front of them as gospel truth.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I understand what you are saying about payments beating paychecks, but I keep the minimum balance well above $1000 on this card, and it has overdraft protection as well, so its totally impossible that the charge was reversed, and especially not two WEEKS after my bank posted the payment. The problem is, I can find proof they were paid, but how can I get proof the charge wasnt reversed, when that bank would have no record of something that didnt happen?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

While some around here like throwing around Ellens email for every little issue, I think this is one case that deserves her offices attention.


----------



## rlgesch (Apr 19, 2009)

I would email Directv Office of the President. I spent literally hours on the phone talking to various people about a problem with refer a friend. I wasn't getting anywhere. I finally emailed Directv Office of President and was contacted back the next morning and problem was solved in 15 minutes. They were much more competent.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Well, I understand what you are saying about payments beating paychecks, but I keep the minimum balance well above $1000 on this card, and it has overdraft protection as well, so its totally impossible that the charge was reversed, and especially not two WEEKS after my bank posted the payment. The problem is, I can find proof they were paid, but how can I get proof the charge wasnt reversed, when that bank would have no record of something that didnt happen?


My sister in law works at a bank and I've heard horror stories about things like this. From what I'm told most companies will not accept a copy of a bank statement as proof you payed a bill. She mentioned that there is a system that banks can use to specifically track funds in these types of situations and prove your case. I'd recommend speaking to your bank about this route, and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

RobertE said:


> While some around here like throwing around Ellens email for every little issue, I think this is one case that deserves her offices attention.


Here's the address Robert is talking about: [email protected]

She's a VP of customer service. Use as a last resort if you can't get any satisfaction from the accounts receivable collection people. They're a bunch of hard asses, but you would be too if you did that all day.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I had the same problem with XM Radio. It was a major hassle and they later figured out they were applying the payments to someone else with the same name as mine. You might check with Direct to see if that could be your issue.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> so now I need to take time off from work, go to the bank,


Your bank's not open on Saturday? Or open late one day per week?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Your bank's not open on Saturday? Or open late one day per week?


Yep, Its open Saturday, and I work Saturday. Its open until 7pm every night during the week, except the people that handle this type of situation only work until 4. I get off at 5. Not a problem, I can take time off to handle it, but its the point I shouldnt have to lose my time and the associated pay, to solve a problem not created by me.

Seriously, I just checked my Directv account again, and it says "No credit card on file". Since they have been charging it for years, I asked them how it could suddenly be "Not on file"? He had no answer, but offered to put one on there. I declined for now. No credit card, no ETF if they DO cut me off.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> My sister in law works at a bank and I've heard horror stories about things like this. From what I'm told most companies will not accept a copy of a bank statement as proof you payed a bill. She mentioned that there is a system that banks can use to specifically track funds in these types of situations and prove your case. I'd recommend speaking to your bank about this route, and wish you the best of luck.


Thanks, I never thought of that, but they would have a tracking number (or whatever they call it) proving it was paid. Ill get on that in the morning. Appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

One other thought. Did the card recently renew? If so, that may be the source of the confusion. While the numbers on the front don't change that 3 or 4 digit security code on the back does.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

RobertE said:


> One other thought. Did the card recently renew? If so, that may be the source of the confusion. While the numbers on the front don't change that 3 or 4 digit security code on the back does.


As well as the exp date.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope, all the same until November of 2010. Emailed DirecTv and they still say if I dont repay last months bill, they will shut off service, so if its not resolved by the time they shut it off, Ill be leaving. Not worth the headaches for TV.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Instead of taking time off from work to go to the bank, have you tried calling the bank. I would imagine this type of thing is somewhat routine for them and can probably be handled over the phone.

Also, send DirecTV a letter or email (must be in writing, do not call), disputing the charge. Explain that the payment was made electronically and confirmed by your bank, and therefore is not due. Ask them to recheck their records. Inform them that if their records to not indicate that they have received the funds, then you will have your bank trace the funds to reconfirm.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

google the fair credit billing act

Send them a formal complaint notifying them of the billing error. make sure you read the act so you can get all the particulars in order.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Realize that just dropping D* and going to E* will not make the problem go away.

As long as D* thinks you owe them money, they will come after you. Eventually it will go into collection and your credit rating could take a big hit.

You will simply have to find a way to resolve the problem, somehow. Just saying "I won't pay" and then ignoring them is a very poor course of action.

I know, it sucks.

Keith


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Update: Got a call today from the Office of the President. They claim someone elses payment was credited to my account, and when that person reversed the charge, it showed my charge reversed. Im not buying it. I faxed her a copy from my bank of the transaction showing Directv got their money, but she also wanted a fax of my whole bank account, with running balances, showing the transaction as well as all transactions from then to current. I am NOT faxing my bank account to them. I already told them via acknoleged (sp) email that I would consider any disconnection of service a breach of contract, which it would be, since I have proof they were paid, and on time. If they want to go to court, so be it. Hopefully, the presidents office can get the problem remedied without it getting to that point. I did inform her I would not pay the January bill twice, but I did pay February's bill, which isnt even due until the 13th. I just hope they dont "rediscover" my credit card and autobillpay, and deduct it twice.

How can a company with so many customers have such shoddy computers they cannot even tell if they got paid? How can they suddenly lose a credit card number from their computer thats been used for two years? Why would they request such personal information as a running account of every transaction made on my bank account? This is just strange.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

When I do my on-line payments (not auto-payment), I get an e-mail with a confirmation number. Do you get a similar e-mail when they post an auto-payment? I'm guessing not, given the different nature of the payment, but that would seem to be a clear indication of the proper payment.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They arent claiming I didnt make the payment, they are claiming I reversed the payment, and since I didnt reverse it, I have no way to prove to them I didnt. It would appear, since the presidents office shows the transactions, they could figure out what account had the charge reversed, since it obviously wasnt mine.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

How does one reverse a payment anyway? Short of disputing a cc charge I wouldn't even know how to do it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Go to the bank, and fill out paperwork affirming the charge was unauthorized, and the bank will credit the amount back into your account, and begin an investigation with the creditor. After a period of time, either you win, and keep the money, or the amount is debited back out of your account and paid to the creditor. This is the debit card version of putting a stop payment on a check, except you can do it after the creditor has received the money. Its a legit process for charges that appear on your credit/debit card that you didnt make i.e. someone got your account number like an employee at a fast food restaurant, and ordered something online with it. With DirecTv, they should have computer records if such a reversal was made, to what bank/account the reversal was made back to. Since it isnt my bank or my account, it should be pretty obvious to them I paid it, and didnt reverse it. Unfortunantly, they are taking the stance that I need to prove them wrong, which is hard to do in this case. Will just wait and see what happens. Ive already picked out a comparable package with Dish, should they cut me off. I just want to watch TV when I get home from work, not deal with BS.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Go to the bank, and fill out paperwork affirming the charge was unauthorized, and the bank will credit the amount back into your account, and begin an investigation with the creditor. After a period of time, either you win, and keep the money, or the amount is debited back out of your account and paid to the creditor. This is the debit card version of putting a stop payment on a check, except you can do it after the creditor has received the money. Its a legit process for charges that appear on your credit/debit card that you didnt make i.e. someone got your account number like an employee at a fast food restaurant, and ordered something online with it. With DirecTv, they should have computer records if such a reversal was made, to what bank/account the reversal was made back to. Since it isnt my bank or my account, it should be pretty obvious to them I paid it, and didnt reverse it. Unfortunantly, they are taking the stance that I need to prove them wrong, which is hard to do in this case. Will just wait and see what happens. Ive already picked out a comparable package with Dish, should they cut me off. I just want to watch TV when I get home from work, not deal with BS.


It's a bummer that you have to deal with this. If you would have to file paperwork with the bank to reverse the charge, your bank should be able to provide them with a statement that you did not reverse the charge (without having to give them your entire transaction listing).


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

2dogz said:


> Go to bank and get a detailed transaction detail listing. I assume you're using a debit card for transactions from your checking account. You know it wouldn't be the first time a morgage payment debit outraced a pay check credit, maybe draining your balance for a few hours.
> 
> That's why I would recomend using a credit card instead of debit card.
> 
> Good luck. You're fighting minions that beleive what's on the computer screen in front of them as gospel truth.


+10000

Credit cards offer way more protection when dealing with the likes of Direct TV and such.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Here's what will happen if you refuse to pay the bill. DirecTV will place your account into default. They will turn off your service and then charge your account (i.e. your bank account) all the ETF's, past due amounts, a non-returned leased receiver charges. This could be well over $1,000. In order to fight this, you will need to close your bank account before they do this. In that case, they won't be able to get their money, so they will ding our credit report and then turn the claim over to a collection agency who will harass you. You can write them a letter, including all of you documentation of the dispute and requesting written "bona fide evidence of the debt" be provide within 30 days. They will send you some obscure information (like a statement of account and a copy of the contract). You will need to continue to dispute this, and eventually, they will turn it over to an attorney who will sure you. You can then file a counter-suit for punitive damages due to a "nuisance" and violation of FDCPA (look it up or consult your own attorney). In the end, assuming you can prove your claims in court, you will end up a few thousand dollars richer and probably still have a minor ding on your credit report for a while. I'm not saying this is "fair", but it is what happens.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They dont have my bank account number or my credit card information. They LOST it when this apparent reversal occured. I was signed up to have autobillpay debit my debit card. It did so in January. Now they have no record of my credit card info. I dont know what they will try. Its in the hands of their Office of the President at the moment, and she already told me on the phone she saw the error was caused by a CSR posting someone elses payment to my account, and then that person reversed the charge. I can promise you, they can try to do anything they want to. AT&T tried for 10 years to collect $800 on a disputed cell phone charge for calls made from a state 600 miles away from my home supposedly made by my phone. I disputed that, per the law, and while they are still trying to collect that 10 years later, because I disputed it, I just sent a copy of the dispute to the credit bureau, and they removed it from my report. I am not worried about DirecTv. They can do whatever they want. They will look pretty stupid in court (and I believe it goes through an arbitrator before going to court anyway, according to their policy) when I show a bank statement proving the payment, and they try to say it was reversed, and my bank testifies no reversal ever occurred. I sure as heck dont need a lawyer. I can promise, however, that I will have my parents hooked up to DISH or cable within 5 days of DIRECTV terminating my service, so they will lose two $110+ per month accounts. My parents are not under contract anymore. I am seriously considering just paying the ETF and sending their two DVRs and two receivers back to them anyway. I can sell the SWMline dish and assorted hardware, and my AM21 and recover most of that.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

2dogz said:


> Go to bank and get a detailed transaction detail listing. I assume you're using a debit card for transactions from your checking account. You know it wouldn't be the first time a morgage payment debit outraced a pay check credit, maybe draining your balance for a few hours.
> 
> That's why I would recomend using a credit card instead of debit card.
> 
> Good luck. You're fighting minions that beleive what's on the computer screen in front of them as gospel truth.


So true. Debit cards are fine until there is a problem and checks start bouncing off the walls.. I have learned to put everything I puchase even it is $2.00 for coffee at McD's on my Amex. Without a doubt Amex is the best card out there for both service AND protection and they have plenty of free cards (Mine is a Costco Business card w/4% gasoline rebate).

When you dispute a relatively small payment with Amex they don't even chargeback the vendor (at least in my 2 cases). In 20+ years of having Amex I never disputed a charge but in the last 6 months there were 2. One was $70 (a software vendor) and the other $120 (a voip provider) about 30 days apart. Once you file the dispute (online NO paperwork) they immediately RESOLVE it in YOUR FAVOR (no investigation - final resoltion). The vendor DOES NOT get charged back so they don't get on your back.

Obviously if they think you are taking advantage of them I'm sure they would make it harder for you. I got screwed on a debit card once and for other then ATM's will never use it for any type of payment or purchase).


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

The only issue I ever had was my first auto-payment with DirecTV where they (for whatever reason) didn't take it out at first then told me I didn't pay....then admitted they screwed up.....but didn't tell me until my 2nd bill was due WITH the 1st tacked on....

I paid it of course but paying double wasn't easy at one time....and I just...I didn't see that the 1st hadn't been paid


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Here's what will happen if you refuse to pay the bill. DirecTV will place your account into default. They will turn off your service and then charge your account (i.e. your bank account) all the ETF's, past due amounts, a non-returned leased receiver charges. This could be well over $1,000. In order to fight this, you will need to close your bank account before they do this. In that case, they won't be able to get their money, so they will ding our credit report and then turn the claim over to a collection agency who will harass you. You can write them a letter, including all of you documentation of the dispute and requesting written "bona fide evidence of the debt" be provide within 30 days. They will send you some obscure information (like a statement of account and a copy of the contract). You will need to continue to dispute this, and eventually, they will turn it over to an attorney who will sure you. You can then file a counter-suit for punitive damages due to a "nuisance" and violation of FDCPA (look it up or consult your own attorney). In the end, assuming you can prove your claims in court, you will end up a few thousand dollars richer and probably still have a minor ding on your credit report for a while. I'm not saying this is "fair", but it is what happens.


The FDCPA does NOT apply to original creditors such as Direct TV. Some states to have state laws that mirror the FDCPA that allow it to apply to original creditors.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> They can do whatever they want. They will look pretty stupid in court (and I believe it goes through an arbitrator before going to court anyway, according to their policy)


\

Actually, only claims made by the customer have to go through arbitration. Claims made by D*, especially those regarding debt collection, will go through a regular court of law.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> The FDCPA does NOT apply to original creditors such as Direct TV. Some states to have state laws that mirror the FDCPA that allow it to apply to original creditors.


IANAL, but my company deals with the software end of FDCPA and there has been much Case law over the years that has modified the original statute. Original creditors that have internal departments or external vendors and to deal with debt collection that act in a manner consistent with debt collectors are in fact bound by FDCPA. Basically, the only "collectors" that aren't bound by FDCPA are people who attempt to collect debt as an aside to their normal jobs. For example, the bookkeeper or account manager for a small business who occasionally calls customers to remind them to pay their bills would not be liable for damages under FDCPA.

Besides that, what I was referring to was when D* decides to take the case to court, they will hire a lawyer and I can 100% guarantee you that the lawyer is bound by FDCPA.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

rudeney said:


> IANAL, but my company deals with the software end of FDCPA and there has been much Case law over the years that has modified the original statute. Original creditors that have internal departments or external vendors and to deal with debt collection that act in a manner consistent with debt collectors are in fact bound by FDCPA. Basically, the only "collectors" that aren't bound by FDCPA are people who attempt to collect debt as an aside to their normal jobs. For example, the bookkeeper or account manager for a small business who occasionally calls customers to remind them to pay their bills would not be liable for damages under FDCPA.
> 
> Besides that, what I was referring to was when D* decides to take the case to court, they will hire a lawyer and I can 100% guarantee you that the lawyer is bound by FDCPA.


when it comes to situations like this concerning debt collections, it's dangerous to be under the assumption that just because you are right you will win, and won't need a lawyer. logic would hold that the company would just resolve it before going to arbitration or court, since it's just a waste of their time for an insignificant (to the company) amount of money. but, they do have the money, and they could try to resolve it in court for a long time, even if its just to piss you off. i am a lawyer. in any situation like this, i wouldn't drink a cup of coffee in the same room as the company during the arbitration or court proceedings without a lawyer present.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> it's dangerous to be under the assumption that just because you are right you will win,


So in this situation, the OP paid DirecTV. His bank confirms that the funds were sent to DirecTV. His bank confirms that the funds were never taken back from DirecTV. DirecTV, due to their internal screwups, thinks they no longer have the money.

Under what situation would a court find that the OP still owes the money to DirecTV, especially considering that the bank is confirming that DirecTV was already paid?


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

amorse2183 said:


> when it comes to situations like this concerning debt collections, it's dangerous to be under the assumption that just because you are right you will win, and won't need a lawyer. logic would hold that the company would just resolve it before going to arbitration or court, since it's just a waste of their time for an insignificant (to the company) amount of money. but, they do have the money, and they could try to resolve it in court for a long time, even if its just to piss you off. i am a lawyer. in any situation like this, i wouldn't drink a cup of coffee in the same room as the company during the arbitration or court proceedings without a lawyer present.


I agree. There is no way I would go to an arbitration or court hearing over a *$103 *bill without paying hundreds for a lawyer to accompany me.:lol:


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Dazed & Confused said:


> I agree. There is no way I would go to an arbitration or court hearing over a *$103 *bill without paying hundreds for a lawyer to accompany me.:lol:


The problem is it won't be 103 dollars. DTV will add on the EFT, Leased receiver fee's, lawyer bills and court costs.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

amorse2183 said:


> when it comes to situations like this concerning debt collections, it's dangerous to be under the assumption that just because you are right you will win, and won't need a lawyer. logic would hold that the company would just resolve it before going to arbitration or court, since it's just a waste of their time for an insignificant (to the company) amount of money. but, they do have the money, and they could try to resolve it in court for a long time, even if its just to piss you off. i am a lawyer. in any situation like this, i wouldn't drink a cup of coffee in the same room as the company during the arbitration or court proceedings without a lawyer present.


 A lawyer without a shift key as well!  Are you sure you're not really Harvey Levin of TMZ fame?


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Upstream said:


> So in this situation, the OP paid DirecTV. His bank confirms that the funds were sent to DirecTV. His bank confirms that the funds were never taken back from DirecTV. DirecTV, due to their internal screwups, thinks they no longer have the money.
> 
> Under what situation would a court find that the OP still owes the money to DirecTV, especially considering that the bank is confirming that DirecTV was already paid?


where exactly in my post did I ever say that a court would find for directv even when he really did pay his bill? my point is that as a large corporation they have the resources to drag proceedings out for a long period of time just because they can. You can also be certain they will once again peruse the contract the OP signed and if he didn't have everything properly following to the exact letter of the contract Directv will still have the ability to shaft him in the end and get more payment.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> The problem is it won't be 103 dollars. DTV will add on the EFT, Leased receiver fee's, lawyer bills and court costs.


in addition to that, directv could "forget" to contact any credit bureau or collections dept. that was responsible for getting the payment from the OP's account and it could still be on his credit report for years (depending on how often the OP checks his report).

if you really did pay you can contact the credit bureau and have it removed from your report, but if you expect any help or honest dealings with a company who is trying to screw you out of money you already paid, think again.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

While the OP shouldn't have to go through this, it seems like stuberness on both sides.

DirecTv, see's that they made an error to the OPs account, but they want copies of bank statements to crosscheck. The OP doesn't want to comply. However, the OP is willing to let it go to an abitrator/court then provide the bank statement.

I dunno, just seems like a big pissing contest at this point. I'd send them a copy of the bank statement with any non-relevent info redacted and be done with it. Way to much drama for something that appears to have an easy fix.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

I would once again try to get D* to resolve the problem without resorting to a third party. If it doesn't work let D* know that you will be filing a complaint with the FTC, and your state AG office..as well as the BBB....

Make sure when you contact D* you send them a Certified Return Receipt Requested snail mail.

You might be pleasantly surprised how quickly they straighten out THEIR errors.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Nope, all the same until November of 2010. Emailed DirecTv and they still say if I dont repay last months bill, they will shut off service, so if its not resolved by the time they shut it off, Ill be leaving. Not worth the headaches for TV.


I'd be concerned about all this.. You need to get copies of all the transaction nunmbers from both and then get them both in the hands of each other, and let them both see what happened.. Then it can get fixed.. But they need transaction numbers to trace all that happened....

This is why I never pay any bill at all with a debit cards.. They are the worst thing to ever hit the market. Always use a credit card.. Always.. Transactions on them are never reversed, they are denied, which means you get immediate info on it, not a month or two latter... Also, if someone screws up, you aren't out money while it gets figured out, if they overcharge your debit card, or its stolen, your out your money till it gets figured out.. And if you can't figure out how to keep track of your spending via credit card just like you would to not over draw a debit card, you shouldn't have anything other than cash and a check book anyway...

But seriously, the first thing I would want is documented proof of chargers and their reversals from directv and you bank and then get them in the hands of the other with transaction numbers...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RobertE said:


> While the OP shouldn't have to go through this, it seems like stuberness on both sides.
> 
> DirecTv, see's that they made an error to the OPs account, but they want copies of bank statements to crosscheck. The OP doesn't want to comply. However, the OP is willing to let it go to an abitrator/court then provide the bank statement.
> 
> I dunno, just seems like a big pissing contest at this point. I'd send them a copy of the bank statement with any non-relevent info redacted and be done with it. Way to much drama for something that appears to have an easy fix.


I complied with their request, and sent them the banks printout of the transaction where they took the money out of my account and got paid. What DirecTv now wants, after already telling me on the phone, that they discovered where someone elses money had been put on my account and reversed, is that they want a copy of my ENTIRE bank statement (all purchases, and running balances) for the entire period, and will not accept a "printout" of my online banking statement. The bank told me all they could provide me with running balances is the printout of my online statement.

Im just going to cancel, pay the ETF, send back all their stuff, let them use the payment for NEXT months service, which has alreday been paid toward the ETF, and move on. Its not worth it at this point. Lawyers, court, credit report ruination. Im dont with it. I just installed a high speed internet drop, and will get MLBEI via MLB.TV The rest I can get on Hulu, OTA, or FTA. It will cost me initially, but Ill save $200 a month in the long run.

Thanks to those that offered suggestions.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Davenlr:

Even if you are going to cave in and pay them..you STILL should file complaints with the FTC, your state AG, and the BBB....then send D* a letter informing them of this RRR.

It will only take you a small amount of time and other than a few dollars to send the letters , I wouldn't doubt that you'll see the situation resolved to YOUR satisfaction.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe I've overlooked it but I haven't seen anyone make this suggestion.

I'd file a dispute with my bank on the first payment, the one directv claims you didn't make. I'd then go ahead and make that payment again.

Has got to be easier than cancelling service, ETFs, etc.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Maybe I've overlooked it but I haven't seen anyone make this suggestion.
> 
> I'd file a dispute with my bank on the first payment, the one directv claims you didn't make. I'd then go ahead and make that payment again.
> 
> Has got to be easier than cancelling service, ETFs, etc.


DirecTv is not claiming they did not receive the payment. You have a point though, I could have the bank actually reverse the payment I made. DirecTv couldnt claim I reversed the same payment twice. Ill check with the bank on that Monday.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> I would once again try to get D* to resolve the problem without resorting to a third party. If it doesn't work let D* know that you will be filing a complaint with the FTC, and your state AG office..as well as the BBB....
> 
> Make sure when you contact D* you send them a Certified Return Receipt Requested snail mail.
> 
> You might be pleasantly surprised how quickly they straighten out THEIR errors.


why bother? if the company can't even so much as post a payment to the right account, they are incompetent. Then, when he calls them on it they call him a liar. i would definitely file complaints. why waste the extra money to send it certified?

the president called him on the phone to discuss the situation. if the president can't quickly resolve the issue in a satisfactory manner, then that is a business i won't want to do business with.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> DirecTv is not claiming they did not receive the payment. You have a point though, I could have the bank actually reverse the payment I made. DirecTv couldnt claim I reversed the same payment twice. Ill check with the bank on that Monday.


The only problem I think could arise is Directv might think you are reversing the Feb payment since you have already paid it. Then you'd be right back in the same boat you're in now. So you might want to try reversing both payments, then make them again.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

amorse2183 said:


> why bother? if the company can't even so much as post a payment to the right account, they are incompetent. Then, when he calls them on it they call him a liar. i would definitely file complaints. why waste the extra money to send it certified?
> 
> the president called him on the phone to discuss the situation. if the president can't quickly resolve the issue in a satisfactory manner, then that is a business i won't want to do business with.


Why bother!?!?!??:lol:

Because when the Feds start to come down on a business that has improper or dishonest practices it usually helps them to change their ways..or they are forced out of business more quickly.

Maybe you'll help another customer....


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> Why bother!?!?!??:lol:
> 
> Because when the Feds start to come down on a business that has improper or dishonest practices it usually helps them to change their ways..or they are forced out of business more quickly.
> 
> Maybe you'll help another customer....


I said why bother spending the money to send the letter certified. As for the complaints, of course it's a good idea to file them. As for helping other customers? I still honestly don't care, but I guess that would be one more motive to do it.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have paid my DirecTV bill for years through "CheckFree" , now Fiserv, and have never had one mishap. Statements are viewable there and they've never missed a scheduled payment in 10 years. The service is free and debits come out of your bank account. They service customers of hundreds of credit unions, utilities and credit card/banks. This takes DirecTV's own autopay out of the process. This is just a statement of my own experience and nothing else. If the OP is having trouble, this option or one like it, might be something to consider.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I had a problem with a company once similiar to this, they changed my account number due to a service request but never updated the payments to the new account. My bank faxxed them all the information and it was resolved shortly. This led me to always have a second bank account setup for automatic payments that I just transfer money into automatically.

They will want the entire print out so they can see that if they show a reversal that your account does not. However a bank rep should easily be able to send that to them for you.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just an update. The presidents office called today to say they received my fax the bank gave me showing I paid for January, and said that wasnt good enough. They wanted me to fax my entire bank statement from January 13th to today, including every credit and debit made. I told her I dont get one of those from my bank (I use e-banking) and offered to email her the information, and she said that would not be acceptable. I took yet another morning off work and went to the bank. We were going to actually reverse the charge DirecTv claimed I had already reversed, and then pay it again. Problem is, the banks rules prohibited that unless it was a legitimate dispute (which it isnt), so the bank officer called the Prresidents office and spoke with the "advocate" that Ive been dealing with, and explained to her the only statement that could be faxed would be a computer printout, and again, DirecTv said that wouldnt be sufficient. The bank officer offered to print it on Bank Logo paper, and have each page signed by her, and faxed from the banks fax machine. The advocate said she would turn that in to the finance department, but doubted they would accept it.

Ok, my bank did that, and we will see what happens. After the conversation, the bank officer said she had similar problems with other customers. She couldnt understand how a company the size of DirecTv could just LOSE $130.60 with no electronic trail showing them where it went. I concurred.

What really gripes me about this, is being accused of fraud (reversing the payment), lying (denying reversing the payment), and then being treated like a criminal when trying to have to bank prove that I #1: Had the payment deducted by DirecTv, and #2: Did not reverse the charge.

Ok, I paid my March bill, which is due the 13th, and it was posted today, (luckily a programming credit dropped off, so the amount was $5 more than the Jan bill so they wont get confused about that) so while the website still claim I owe $103.60 from January, at least it doesnt show me pending disconnection in a week anymore.

That will probably show back up on the 13th 

Will be interesting to see what the "finance department" has to say about the 8 page printout showing no money was credited to my bank account from this so called "reversal", and Im not going to hold my breath they will make up for the 3 hours of lost work time up to this point...They actually offered me three months of free Showtime last time I called, even though my account showed to be pending disconnection. I declined the offer.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

there would be no way in h e double hockey sticks I would send a company a printout of my bank statements. 

apparently DTV is not going to admit they screwed up, so it doesn't matter when proof you send them, they are going to tell you its not enough and to pay up you fraudster deadbeat.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

IMO, they have gone to far when they ask for that much private information. 

Why can't they(Directv) provide proof that is was your account# linked to the supposed reveral?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Just an update. The presidents office called today to say they received my fax the bank gave me showing I paid for January, and said that wasnt good enough. They wanted me to fax my entire bank statement from January 13th to today, including every credit and debit made. I told her I dont get one of those from my bank (I use e-banking) and offered to email her the information, and she said that would not be acceptable. I took yet another morning off work and went to the bank. We were going to actually reverse the charge DirecTv claimed I had already reversed, and then pay it again. Problem is, the banks rules prohibited that unless it was a legitimate dispute (which it isnt), so the bank officer called the Prresidents office and spoke with the "advocate" that Ive been dealing with, and explained to her the only statement that could be faxed would be a computer printout, and again, DirecTv said that wouldnt be sufficient. The bank officer offered to print it on Bank Logo paper, and have each page signed by her, and faxed from the banks fax machine. The advocate said she would turn that in to the finance department, but doubted they would accept it.
> 
> Ok, my bank did that, and we will see what happens. After the conversation, the bank officer said she had similar problems with other customers. She couldnt understand how a company the size of DirecTv could just LOSE $130.60 with no electronic trail showing them where it went. I concurred.
> 
> ...


The sad part of this is that the only reason you are having to jump through this many hoops is because of the number of people that do reverse charges and try and get out of paying for there services on purpose... I have a hard time understanding why directvs finance department cant be picking up the phone and calling your bank to go over this issue... If you don;t hear something positive, I would tell your advocate to get their supervisor on the phone pronto....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> The sad part of this is that the only reason you are having to jump through this many hoops is because of the number of people that do reverse charges and try and get out of paying for there services on purpose... I have a hard time understanding why directvs finance department cant be picking up the phone and calling your bank to go over this issue... If you don;t hear something positive, I would tell your advocate to get their supervisor on the phone pronto....


I understand all that, but I also know that whenever money is transferred or reversed, DirecTv in this case, shows money was transferred (reversed) from their account...they are able to track where that money was transferred (reversed) to. Up to this point, apparently, they have chosen not to even bother checking where it went. What is really bad, is they will find I didnt reverse my charges, and they have to credit me back my 103.60. At that point, DirecTv will be OUT 103.60, because they lost it, have no idea where it went, and spent so much time harrassing me about it, they probably wont be able to get it back.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> there would be no way in h e double hockey sticks I would send a company a printout of my bank statements.


+1

DirecTV can't keep track of their own money when there is an electronic audit trail. Why would anyone trust them with all the private information contained in a bank statement?


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

There is absolutely no excuse for this. Mistakes get made, we all understand that, but knowing that mistakes get made, mistakes should be able to be resolved. That's where this has gone bad beyond description.
DirecTV says no we didn't make a mistake.
Then they say yes we did make a mistake.
And even though we acknowledge that a mistake was made by us, we still require you to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that we made a mistake.
What!!!?  That's just bizarre. There is absolutely no excuse, no explanation, no justification for this behavior. Period. Not even argueable.
Mistakes get made. Mistakes then can then be hard to fix due to incompetence and or bureaucracy of a large company, which is not acceptable, but happens. This is beyond an incompetent bureaucracy. This shows a mentality, a company mindset, that is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Resolution:

OK, turns out the system even gave the CSRs and Presidents Office the wrong information. It wasnt even Januarys payment that was actually reversed. Here is the rundown, and Ill take partial blame for not noticing it myself before it got this far:

On December 9th, 2009, DirecTv accidentally posted a customers payment via CSR to my account.
On December 13th, 2009, the DirecTv autobill pay did not take out my payment for $103.60 because it showed a balance of zero.
On January 13th, 2010, DirecTv drafted my 103.60 from my account on schedule.
On February 2nd, the customer that had made the payment via CSR on December 9th realized it never got posted to their account, and had the payment reversed. In the process, DirecTv lost my autobillpay information, and my credit card information. Because they were then unable to draft out the payments, they sent me a disconnect notice. When I called the CSR, she incorrectly accused ME of reversing the payment made in January, when in fact, it was some other customers payment in December, and so there is the story.

My fault:
I owe DirecTv $103.60 for December because I failed to notice they did not draft the amount out of my account.
DirecTVs fault:
Credited some other unsuspecting customers payment to my account.
Lost my autobillpay information.
Reversed the charge to the other customers account, and accused me of doing it.
Lost my credit card information.

So, lesson learned. DirecTv no longer has my credit/debit card info, and Im no longer on autobillpay. I set up a billpay with my local bank down the street, will get a reminder from DirecTv email when my bill is due, and the amount. Will get a reminder from my banks computer 5 days prior to the due date to insure I got the DirecTv bill, and then I have to log on the banks computer and type in the amount I want the bank to send to DirecTv.

No more automatic drafts for me. Convenience is fine when it works. Its a week long drawn out mess when it doesnt.

PS, at least they didnt offer me 3 free months of Showtime.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Glad it all got worked out. And that all the mistakes got cleared up.

Sorry you didn't get to keep the $103 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my account. My account is set up to AutoPay by credit card. I noticed while on the Directv website that may service would be suspended on the 13th of the month if I didn't pay and Autopay was not setup. First thing I did was check my credit card statement and there was no payment made, so I did owe. What I don't understand and Directv could not answer for me is why the AutoPay did not work and was turned off. My credit card had not expired, or been reissued with new security 3 digit number, or at credit limit. I had to reset the AutoPay up online using the same card from the previous time I set up AutoPay.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

You know, for all the trouble this has caused, it seems like the right thing for DirecTV to do would be credit you for the missed December payment. It was THEIR mistake, they should pay for it.

If their CSRs can't type in an account number right the first time, they should foot the bill for their own damn incompetence. :nono:


----------

